# Pump Denial



## delta (Nov 21, 2013)

OK haven't posted here for a while.
Hope everyone is ok 
Been trying to get my son Kieron (14) on a pump for years but due to being in the wrong postcode area, it has never happened i now find out from other parents who are with the same hospital Kings lynn.
that their children, do indeed now have pumps,
so i asked today about the possibility of kieron having a pump and was told by dsn he is to old
and for a pump and needs to look after his diabetes better before he would be even considered for one. 
seems he will never get the benefit of technology .


----------



## Redkite (Nov 21, 2013)

Sounds like you need to move hospitals, which is your right under Patient Choice!  The criteria for a pump are clearly defined under the NICE guidelines and although these are wider for the under 12's, it does not mean that older children cannot get a pump.

http://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/ta151


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 21, 2013)

That type of talk would wind me up so much !!!!  I would give that nurse a right talking to !  I got my pump when 40 odd (T1 since being 3)  Ask her if i am to old ?    Really hope you get sorted & good luck  (keep at it)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

delta said:


> OK haven't posted here for a while.
> Hope everyone is ok
> Been trying to get my son Kieron (14) on a pump for years but due to being in the wrong postcode area, it has never happened i now find out from other parents who are with the same hospital Kings lynn.
> that their children, do indeed now have pumps,
> ...



Delta, have you tried talking to the people at INPUT? They can be very helpful in arguing the case for a pump


----------



## Monica (Nov 21, 2013)

Rubbish, He's NOT too old!!!!! 

Carol got her pump when she was 14.


----------



## delta (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok have contacted Input
yes we already carb count so that wouldn't be a problem.
our dsn seems to always look on the bad side of pump therapy.

Kieron is now at that age where he wants to pick at food surely a pump would suit him better

we are on the list for a cgm although i am told we only get this for a week.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 21, 2013)

delta said:


> OK haven't posted here for a while.
> Hope everyone is ok
> Been trying to get my son Kieron (14) on a pump for years but due to being in the wrong postcode area, it has never happened i now find out from other parents who are with the same hospital Kings lynn.
> that their children, do indeed now have pumps,
> ...



Hi Delta,
Kieron isn't to old for a pump. But I do have to ask why did the dsn say 


> needs to look after his diabetes better before he would be even considered for one


 Does Kieron look after his diabetes, as in putting any effort into looking after himself, testing his blood sugar at least 4 and pref 6 times a day on MDI does he carb count correctly and administer the correct doses of insulin and keep proper records?

If he makes no effort then he isn't suitable for a pump as could easily go DKA.
A pump only works if the user puts the effort in.


----------



## delta (Nov 22, 2013)

Kieron does his own checks around 8 a day. and how sort of how to count carbs
he uses his insulinix meter which gives him alot of info.

Thing is she was saying how he would have to do everything that is total bull
yes he would need to know what to do but am with him most of the time.
how does that work for a five year old thay carb count do they they still have to go to school and spend time away from the parents.

anyways had a great reply from imput they are gonna put me onto another hospital for a second opinion


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2013)

delta said:


> had a great reply from imput they are gonna put me onto another hospital for a second opinion



Good news! I hope that they are more supportive of your cause than the current one


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 22, 2013)

delta said:


> Kieron does his own checks around 8 a day. and how sort of how to count carbs
> he uses his insulinix meter which gives him alot of info.
> 
> Thing is she was saying how he would have to do everything that is total bull
> ...



Hi Delta,
The reason I asked exactly what your son does regarding his control was due to age, as many teenagers do not test or carb count. They tend to have a spell of denial (hormones) so become completely non compliant, which obviously would be a disaster if he went on the pump.
As Kieron looks after himself well by testing etc then this is not an issue and the nurse had no right to make the comments she did.

Obviously it's a completely different matter for a small child as reliant on parents and carers.

I hope you have better luck with a referral once INPUT finds a suitable clinic to attend. Just pop along to your son's GP and ask to be referred to the clinic that INPUT comes up with.


----------

